# New pens made for Chrismas



## BarbS (Dec 16, 2014)

The weather is turning on me again, so I'm glad these are completed before the holiday! All three are PSI kits.

Art Deco in the only piece of African Blackwood I've ever had. Love this stuff. It came to me in a previous pen blank trade box here.




Gatsby in Jatoba, a trade on WB.




And this one is an Acrylic, sorry Kevin. The kit is a Knurl GT...very nice pen, well balanced and smooth working.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice Barb! I like the gt the most....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice pens Barb. It's still early, what's next.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 16, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Very nice pens Barb. It's still early, what's next.



Wrapping....mailing....Breathing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice Pens Barb- Merry Christmas to you and family..........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

BarbS said:


> ...And this one is an Acrylic, sorry Kevin.



Funny because that's the only kit of the 3 I like. But I like it so much it makes up for the other two. Nice job on all of them I hope I can remember to find this thread because I want to get some of those kits.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice looking pens Barb . I like the Antique pewter ABW combo

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice pens, Barb. I like the GT the most. I'd like to find a kit like that for a pen and clutch pancil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2014)

All 3 very well done Barb! They will make fine Christmas presents.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 17, 2014)

Great looking pens Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice looking pens. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 18, 2014)

Great looking group of writing instruments.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 18, 2014)

Those are all nice. That Knurl looks really sharp, might have to order one or two of those myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

